# parque automotor



## Ferloz

Hi!
Estoy tratando de traducir "crecimiento del parque automotor", el contexto es simplemente un punto dentro de una descripción de análisis de mercado... Gracias.


----------



## Ostravito

Automotive fleet?  Tú dirás si te vale.


----------



## Ferloz

Sí, ¿sería entonces 'automotive fleet growth'?


----------



## Iararo

Fleet growth?


----------



## Ferloz

¿Y si le agrego 'automotive' fleet growth?
Automotive=automotor,  ¿está bien armado?


----------



## Iararo

Lo vi también como "car" fleet growth. Pero según el diccionario, "fleet" a secas es, entre otros, "parque automotor".


----------



## little harley

Automotive fleet es correcto. Se necesita decir que es de los autos que se trata porque "fleet" puede ser de naves, aviones, etc...
Tambien hay que entender si parque automotor pertenece a una entidad o si se refiere a la cantidad de autos en total en un área donde no son  necesariamente de un solo dueño.


----------



## voltape

Me parece que FLEET es muy restringido.  Serviria para p. ej. "la flota de camiones de tal empresa", etc.
En este momento estoy traduciendo sobre "el parque automotor peruano".
No me parece usar "the Peruvian automotive fleet" para describir a la totalidad de automóviles en el país.  ¿No hay un término mejor?


----------



## Nelson1972

Estás en lo cierto, no debes usar fleet, ya que en la industria se utiliza para flotas. No sé realmente cuál es la expresión correcta, pero fleet no es.


----------



## sound shift

"Fleet" no es. Yo diría "the number of cars in Peru."


----------



## Truly1

Hola,
Aunque este hilo es antiguo no quería dejar de comentar que "fleet" sí está bien:  "Vehicle fleet", en realidad.
"Number of cars" no suena como una expresión que se utilizaría en la industria del transporte.

No sé si puedo poner el enlace aquí, pero en todo caso vi el término en el sitio de la European Environment Agency. Saludos.


----------

